# Rear DBA carbon diffuser non eu spec



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am looking for a mint rear dba diffuser without the light cut out in.

It can be new or used.

I am only looking for genuine Nissan challenge manufactured part.

I have eu spec ones already.

Any links,parts numbers etc would be of help.

thanks


----------

